# Finished LDV Convoy Conversion!



## sophia9187 (Jul 22, 2012)

Woohoo finally finished! Here is a video of the conversion! [video=youtube;69askF6c2Hs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69askF6c2Hs&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Tbear (Jul 22, 2012)

sophia9187 said:


> Woohoo finally finished! Here is a video of the conversion! [video=youtube;69askF6c2Hs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69askF6c2Hs&feature=youtu.be[/video]



Hi Sophia,

The music is pretty good as well. Where you taking her for her maiden voyage?

Richard


----------



## sophia9187 (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks!

We are taking her around the south coast of England and in to Wales! Thinking about going abroad in her next year!


----------



## Just the Driver (Jul 22, 2012)

*Conversion*

Great work!:bow:


----------



## Neckender (Jul 22, 2012)

Very nice conversion, and if the cat likes it then it's home. Also great music choice Steppenwolf7.

John.


----------



## n brown (Jul 22, 2012)

yeah good job,you are going to have so much fun !


----------



## mark61 (Jul 22, 2012)

Good stuff, great conversion. Thanks for sharing video.


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Jul 22, 2012)

nice job, well done

enjoy your travels

tranivanman


----------



## Tbear (Jul 22, 2012)

sophia9187 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> We are taking her around the south coast of England and in to Wales! Thinking about going abroad in her next year!



If you have not done the S wales coast before you are in for a great surprise.

Enjoy your trip.

Richard


----------



## ellisboy (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice job! :banana:


----------



## project2006 (Jul 22, 2012)

Self build conversions really are the best, you know and love your van so much more. Well done.


----------



## Firefox (Jul 23, 2012)

Marvelous job, I liked the underfloor storage idea.


----------



## groyne (Jul 23, 2012)

I like the fishing rod storage.


----------

